# Request - Visually Interesting photos of huskies :)



## xXhayleyroxX

Hey, I was just wondering if anyone has any photos of their husky in an interesting pose, maybe an action-type one, or just looking beautiful?  I'm writing a novel with a art accompaniment and one of the characters is a husky, and the photos will be drawn or painted and included in it. Who knows, maybe it will be published? I would include a name on whatever I do though :hug: It will be a good practice for me to draw your dog and will also make it look more realistic!

Thanks xx

-








-








-

























Here's a work in progress of the front cover:









I haven't finished anything on it yet, ecspecially the husky 

*Waiting List*

Dally Banjo - dalmation
Double trouble - Weimaraners
SpringerHusky - Maya the malamute
LouJ69 - Alpha the husky
catseyes - old english sheepdog
Tapir - dog with angel wings, perhaps alaskan klee kai or ferret
archielee - alaskan klee kai
Allana - Badger

If anyone is interested in reading my fantasy novel starring Shadow the husky here's the link:
http://stories.mibba.com/read/92777/Shadow/

I hope to get it published via one of those publishing websites where they sell your book for approx. £3 ^_^ xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

so no one wants their husky drawn for free?


----------



## Starlite

i have a malamute if ya want


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

yeah malamutes are fine!


----------



## billyboysmammy

noushka posted a thread yesterday with loads of good shots of her huskys, have a look - but remember to ask before you use any pics!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I'll have a look but yeah , naturally I would ask for permission 

edit: I'm having a bit of trouble finding them


----------



## Dally Banjo

There you go :thumbup: http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/123790-few-millions-lol-pics-my-sibes-sid.html


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thanks! I've asked noushka for permission and she said yes  Can't wait to start! I'll be doing a few digitally painted ones and a few graphic pencil drawings and sketches.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: lets us see when you've finished pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I shall  What I usually do is post works in progress, and hopefully I'll have one tonight or tomorrow for you's to see.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

here's the 'skeleton' for the painting. Obviously it looks a bit rubbishy now but I was just playing with colours and getting Luna's shape right. Luna has gorgeous eyes, one brown and one blue, but 'Shadow' from my novel has the traditional 2 blue eyes so I portrayed that in this w.i.p. I hope that was okay Noushka xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> here's the 'skeleton' for the painting. Obviously it looks a bit rubbishy now but I was just playing with colours and getting Luna's shape right. Luna has gorgeous eyes, one brown and one blue, but 'Shadow' from my novel has the traditional 2 blue eyes so I portrayed that in this w.i.p. I hope that was okay Noushka xx


Looks good to me :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thanks! Hopefully I can do Luna justice!


----------



## tomspencer

try going on flickr or photobucket and searching theres loads on there!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thanks for the suggestion


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

The most basic of colouring -- I'll start blending, making it look more fuirry and adding the silver and white flecks of colouring next


----------



## Dally Banjo

Fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thankyou :hug: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## simplysardonic

xXhayleyroxX said:


> The most basic of colouring -- I'll start blending, making it look more fuirry and adding the silver and white flecks of colouring next


OMG how amazing is that? You have a real talent xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww thankyou very much :hug: Its not finished yet (far from it) but that's very kind! In the next school holiday I'd be more than happy to do some artworks of other pets if anyone would like me to


----------



## billyboysmammy

omg ive just almost wet myself, noush is going to be sooo excited to see this! its amazing!


----------



## lymorelynn

xXhayleyroxX said:


> The most basic of colouring -- I'll start blending, making it look more fuirry and adding the silver and white flecks of colouring next


That is so beautiful :thumbup: Nouska's dogs are gorgeous and you have really done her Luna justice in that drawing :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww thanks you lot! Nowhere near finished yet but I'm glad you all like! I should have another update by tonight  xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Finished at Last ^_^


----------



## billyboysmammy

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Finished at Last ^_^


wow wow wow wow wow!

Are you going to send noush a print?

That is simply amazing! And done so quickly!

Looking forward to the book, will have to buy a copy!


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Fantastic well done :thumbup: what do you use?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

billyboysmammy said:


> wow wow wow wow wow!
> 
> Are you going to send noush a print?
> 
> That is simply amazing! And done so quickly!
> 
> Looking forward to the book, will have to buy a copy!


Thankyou :hug: If she would like a print I would but I don't want her to pay for anything -- I'll see what I can do  I'm working on drawing one of her puppies now.

And aww thankyou :blushing:



Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: Fantastic well done :thumbup: what do you use?


Thankyou!  I use GIMP, which is a free programme a bit like Photoshop, and I downloaded free brushes to make it look 'furry'. If anyone is interested in using it I'd happily talk them through it and show them where I got the brushes from xx


----------



## Natik

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Finished at Last ^_^


oh wow, that is absolutely beautiful :001_wub:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thankyou  I'm really glad everyone likes it because I really couldn't digitally paint before I started it haha xxx


----------



## kazschow

I don't have huskies, but I can give you action shots of their ancestors chowies lol


----------



## Natik

xXhayleyroxX said:


> thankyou  I'm really glad everyone likes it because I really couldn't digitally paint before I started it haha xxx


when u ever feel like wanting to paint a northern inuit.... let me know  I have got plenty of pictures


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

kazschow said:


> I don't have huskies, but I can give you action shots of their ancestors chowies lol





Natik said:


> when u ever feel like wanting to paint a northern inuit.... let me know  I have got plenty of pictures


Both would be perfectly fine to paint -- feel free to send me piccys :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Messing with the colours of Noush's puppy:









As you saw before, a lot more detail will be added  it'll also look like it's actually sitting on something as well on the next update.

Another update:










I'm going for a woodland scene, but it's hard to tell at this early stage.


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Messing with the colours of Noush's puppy:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As you saw before, a lot more detail will be added  it'll also look like it's actually sitting on something as well on the next update.
> 
> Another update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going for a woodland scene, but it's hard to tell at this early stage.


 i finally found this thread

WOW Hayley baby Indi aswell:thumbup:... she looks so much nicer leaning against a tree rather than my chewed dining table hehe

i cant tell you how over the moon i am seeing your beautiful artwork of my dogs Hayley ty xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww thankyou  I'll make it look like a beautiful forest and make her fluffy like your Luna


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> aww thankyou  I'll make it look like a beautiful forest and make her fluffy like your Luna


so exciting i cant wait to see the finished picture


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww bless you hehe xxxx <3 I'll try my best!


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> aww bless you hehe xxxx <3 I'll try my best!


aww its already Gorgeous xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

You're too kind  It'll hopefully all start coming coming together by tomorrow xx


----------



## huskylover23

can i send you a picture of my misty please?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Of course you can


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Viola! I quite like the 'frayed' edge look so I kept it 










I think it still needs a little work but its almost finished.


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: wonderful, are you sure you dont need any pics of spots  I'l have to have a look at that software but my tablet thing wont work & I cant find the cd  so pen & paper here at the mo :lol:


----------



## Natik

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Viola! I quite like the 'frayed' edge look so I kept it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it still needs a little work but its almost finished.


well done! it looks great :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: wonderful, are you sure you dont need any pics of spots  I'l have to have a look at that software but my tablet thing wont work & I cant find the cd  so pen & paper here at the mo :lol:


If you want me to do one of your dog I'd be happy to  Oh right  I have a tablet but i can't get it to work so I've been using a mouse 



Natik said:


> well done! it looks great :thumbup:


Thankyou  I'm still not happy with it yet though


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Final update:









If anyone has any suggestions or critiques though I'll happily change it.


----------



## Guest

They are fabulous! Bet out Noush is chuffed to little meat balls!

Now when did you say you were doing my Weimaraners?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
lol
DT


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thankyou  I can add your Weimaraners to the list if you want  I'm currently working on painting Natik's northern inuit.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Lots of spots in my album


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Final update:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone has any suggestions or critiques though I'll happily change it.


i think she looks Gorgeous! aww



DoubleTrouble said:


> They are fabulous! Bet out Noush is chuffed to little meat balls!
> 
> Now when did you say you were doing my Weimaraners?:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> lol
> DT


she certainly is :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Dally Banjo said:


> Lots of spots in my album


I'll add spots to my list 

I'm glad you're happy noush, and after I've worked on a few member's dogs I'll keep painting your beautiful dogs xxxx


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> I'll add spots to my list
> 
> I'm glad you're happy noush, and after I've worked on a few member's dogs I'll keep painting your beautiful dogs xxxx


gosh thank you ever so much xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

You're more than welcome ^_^


----------



## huskylover23

the pictures really are beautiful hun xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thankyou very much! <3 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## SpringerHusky

Very awesome :thumbup: no husky here but do have a malamute, I took a wonderful photo this morning too.









You're more than welcome to use Maya for sketching :thumbup:


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Very awesome :thumbup: no husky here but do have a malamute, I took a wonderful photo this morning too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're more than welcome to use Maya for sketching :thumbup:


Fantastic picture! springer Husky!:

Now let me get my camera! Reckon you need to practise on a weimy next!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LouJ69

xXhayleyroxX said:


> aww thankyou very much :hug: Its not finished yet (far from it) but that's very kind! In the next school holiday I'd be more than happy to do some artworks of other pets if anyone would like me to


Aw, I only saw this thread now-my poor Alpha would have loved to have a picture done of her! 
She's a 5 month old sibe.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

@springerhusky -- lovely pic :thumbup: I'll paint it for you after the other commissions xx

@louj69 - as I said in vm, I'll paint your dog -- your dog is actually the right colouring for a girl husky in my sequel, so I know I said I'd change the colouring but I might actually keep it the same colour ^_^

@everyone - I am still painting your dogs, but I'm busy right now. I'll post pictures when I'm not so caught up  xxxxx


----------



## huskylover23

xXhayleyroxX said:


> @everyone - I am still painting your dogs, but I'm busy right now. I'll post pictures when I'm not so caught up  xxxxx


cant wait :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Update - work in progress of Natik's nothern inuit. I was just playing with colours and getting the shape right, its nowhere near done


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: brilliant


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thankyou xxxx


----------



## NicoleW

I have half a husky, does that count?


----------



## noushka05

how Stunning Hayley!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## huskylover23

looks great hayley xx


----------



## Natik

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Update - work in progress of Natik's nothern inuit. I was just playing with colours and getting the shape right, its nowhere near done


Awhhhh!!!!! Look at that smile .... :thumbup: 
It already looks stunning


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thanks everyone  xXxXx

@nicole - sure  half a husky counts


----------



## LouJ69

xXhayleyroxX said:


> @louj69 - as I said in vm, I'll paint your dog -- your dog is actually the right colouring for a girl husky in my sequel, so I know I said I'd change the colouring but I might actually keep it the same colour ^_^


Well, feel free to use any of the pictures of Alpha if you need any for the sequel...she'll be a star!! :lol:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

LouJ69 said:


> Well, feel free to use any of the pictures of Alpha if you need any for the sequel...she'll be a star!! :lol:


Hehe she will ^_^ Thanks :thumbup: I'll add Alpha to my list of doggies to paint xx

It's kind of like she's an actor  Playing a husky called Ice hehe x


----------



## LouJ69

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Hehe she will ^_^ Thanks :thumbup: I'll add Alpha to my list of doggies to paint xx
> 
> It's kind of like she's an actor  Playing a husky called Ice hehe x


Aw, thanks hun! :thumbup:
Does she need to do any research into the character beforehand?! lol :lol:
If you need any specific poses or anything, let me know & I'll get them for you! 
xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

LouJ69 said:


> Aw, thanks hun! :thumbup:
> Does she need to do any research into the character beforehand?! lol :lol:
> If you need any specific poses or anything, let me know & I'll get them for you!
> xxx


No problem  And lol  I shall let you know xx The one I'm thinking of for the front cover is of the dog just facing forwards, sitting. Sort of like:









lol @ the toy dog 

Any sitting pose would be just great, although I'd want to use your dog a lot for the sequel so anything is just great


----------



## LouJ69

Something like this?.....


----------



## LouJ69

Love the teddy btw!!!! :lol:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Thats great! xXx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Not finished yet but its a bit of an update:









Sorry its taken me a while -- I've been busy with college and I actually lost a lot of my painting the other day :/


----------



## Dally Banjo

:thumbup: Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## Natik

oh wow  its looking great :thumbup:


----------



## catseyes

fancy tackling a fuzzy old english sheepdog?? how much are you charging for the pics as i would love one?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Thanks everyone ^_^ I'm softening the brush strokes, adding teeth and eyelids and whatnot and making it more furry so still a bit to go. I'm glad you lot like it.

@catseyes -- yeah of course I'll paint your dog, but a lot of other people want their dog painted to there's a teeny bit of a waiting list if that's okay? And my paintings are free.

That's reminded me...I'll add the waiting list to the front page for you lot x


----------



## catseyes

Yes please!!! when its my turn let me know and i will choose a pic - will def send some money through paypal as would be great if you could print off pic and post it to me.. only have a mono printer. 

Yey!! excited!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Okie dokie ^_^ And you don't need to send me money, I'm not even sure how much an envelope and stamp would cost haha x


----------



## catseyes

Aww that is so sweet of you!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I like pleasing people ^_^


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I think I'm done, although if anyone thinks I could improve something please do say:


----------



## SpringerHusky

Very nice, love the fur texture you've done. Great job :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Thankyou sweetie ^_^ xxxxxxxxx


----------



## XxZoexX

They really are fab and I can't believe they're done with a mouse I have no control whatsoever tring to write or draw with a mouse lol


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Aww thanks! Its quite hard at first, and I did struggle; but I got used to it ^_^ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Basic line art and colours of Suki:









I was thinking of adding in a midnight starry sky with a full moon and some long fronds of grass in the foreground.

Added more grass to this as well:


----------



## huskylover23

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Basic line art and colours of Misty:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking of adding in a midnight starry sky with a full moon and some long fronds of grass in the foreground.
> 
> Added more grass to this as well:


wow love it already hun :thumbup: thats suki. misty was my little pup who is black and white with blue eyes. then there is lady too in some of the pics who has brown eyes. sorry i should of told you who was who when i emailed all the mountains of pics over lol

thanks lovely xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Oh sorry! I'll edit ^_^ xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Here we go ^_^










Sorry it took so long -- I'd actually finished it last week and then I lost it due to a technical fault  xxxxxxx


----------



## Tapir

these are wonderful...would you mind adding me to the waiting list  ...

I have recently lost my dog and would love a picture of her with angel wings. Would you be able to do that? Also my sister has an Alaska Klee Kai and I'm sure she'd love a pic of him.


And if your feeling really adventurous...my ferret is a wonderful model


----------



## archielee

Could you do one of my Alaskan Klee Kai


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Sure -- any pictures you two want doing send me ^_^ xxxx

EDIT: oh, the attached thumbnail, is the that the one you want me to paint? Sorry, I'm feeling a bit slow tonight  xxx


----------



## Tapir

whats your email hun i'll send some over tomorrow


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

okay don't laugh but 

[email protected] xxx


----------



## huskylover23

hayley i love it thank you :thumbup:

cant wait to see my misty  

thank you so much

when you have done my dogs can i send some money over paypal so you can print them off and send them to me please? xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Here we go ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry it took so long -- I'd actually finished it last week and then I lost it due to a technical fault  xxxxxxx


:thumbup: brilliant


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

huskylover23 said:


> hayley i love it thank you :thumbup:
> 
> cant wait to see my misty
> 
> thank you so much
> 
> when you have done my dogs can i send some money over paypal so you can print them off and send them to me please? xxx


I'd have to see about taking money from you  I'll go and see how much an parcel and post-stamp would cost

I'm glad you like it ^_^



Dally Banjo said:


> :thumbup: brilliant


Aww thanks ^_^


----------



## noushka05

just caught back up with this thread and i have to say Hayley they are Flippin Brilliant:thumbup::thumbup:... youre a little star! xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Aww thanks Noush ^_^ I'll be doing more of your dogs after the other requests xx


----------



## Tapir

did you get my photos hun? I'm so excited


----------



## archielee

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Sure -- any pictures you two want doing send me ^_^ xxxx
> 
> EDIT: oh, the attached thumbnail, is the that the one you want me to paint? Sorry, I'm feeling a bit slow tonight  xxx


Oh yes please if you could that would be soooo nice

Thank you


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Tapir said:


> did you get my photos hun? I'm so excited


Sorry for the late reply -- I did and I emailed you back ^_^



archielee said:


> Oh yes please if you could that would be soooo nice
> 
> Thank you


Okie dokie -- I'll paint that one for you ^_^


----------



## huskylover23

hayley a good artist is worth paying for  please let me at least cover the costs of the paper etc. yay cant wait. im going to frame them and put them on my dining room wall  xxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

But I don't think I'm a good artist  Aww, that's nice that you'll be using them ^_^ xxxxx


----------



## huskylover23

xXhayleyroxX said:


> But I don't think I'm a good artist  Aww, that's nice that you'll be using them ^_^ xxxxx


you are fantastic hun, i really love your pictures you are talented xxx


----------



## catseyes

let me know when its my turn - i keep trying to get a good pic of grizz but they all just look like big fur balls - kinda what he is i suppose!!


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

huskylover23 said:


> you are fantastic hun, i really love your pictures you are talented xxx


Aww thankyou  xxxxx



catseyes said:


> let me know when its my turn - i keep trying to get a good pic of grizz but they all just look like big fur balls - kinda what he is i suppose!!


I shall do -- it might be a few weeks yet because I'm busy at animal college and practicing for driving


----------



## archielee

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Sorry for the late reply -- I did and I emailed you back ^_^
> 
> Okie dokie -- I'll paint that one for you ^_^


Thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo

Here are my Huskys :lol:


Do you start with a dark or light base coat when doing long fur Im trying to do a GR & :crazy:


----------



## pamela Renfrew

Hi there... well done... your drawings are pretty brilliant..... very talented !!! Will have to show you a pic of my Malamute with my Alaskan Klee Kai pup staning on his back..... That would be a wee challenge for you ???????? Will pop the photo on later.. Pamx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Dally Banjo said:


> Here are my Huskys :lol:
> 
> 
> Do you start with a dark or light base coat when doing long fur Im trying to do a GR & :crazy:


Aww <3 Umm depends really -- I usually just add the basic block colouring and if the dog's more dark then I start with black and vice versa ^_^ xx



pamela Renfrew said:


> Hi there... well done... your drawings are pretty brilliant..... very talented !!! Will have to show you a pic of my Malamute with my Alaskan Klee Kai pup staning on his back..... That would be a wee challenge for you ???????? Will pop the photo on later.. Pamx


Aww thankyou ^_^ Yeah -- I'll add you to the list  xx


----------



## catseyes

Thank you! no rush though!


----------



## Allana

Dally Banjo said:


> Here are my Huskys :lol:
> 
> 
> Do you start with a dark or light base coat when doing long fur Im trying to do a GR & :crazy:


:lol: :lol: @ Dally

I'd love one of Badger they are so lovely and done with a mouse!!

i will be happy to join the back of the Q.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Allana said:


> :lol: :lol: @ Dally
> 
> I'd love one of Badger they are so lovely and done with a mouse!!
> 
> i will be happy to join the back of the Q.


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

catseyes said:


> Thank you! no rush though!


I guess it gives you more time to get the perfect photo ^_^ It'll be done before Christmas though. x



Allana said:


> :lol: :lol: @ Dally
> 
> I'd love one of Badger they are so lovely and done with a mouse!!
> 
> i will be happy to join the back of the Q.


aww what a lovely dog! I'll do one of your puppy too ^_^ (if you dont see your name on the list on the 1st page -- don't worry, I'll have just forgot to add it but I will know to paint your dog ^_^


----------



## Allana

xXhayleyroxX said:


> I guess it gives you more time to get the perfect photo ^_^ It'll be done before Christmas though. x
> 
> aww what a lovely dog! I'll do one of your puppy too ^_^ (if you dont see your name on the list on the 1st page -- don't worry, I'll have just forgot to add it but I will know to paint your dog ^_^


Aw thanks so much, I look forward to seeing more of your paintings. X


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Aww thanks Noush ^_^ I'll be doing more of your dogs after the other requests xx


aw bless thank you xx but it looks like youre rather busy so dont worry


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Yeah I'm not sure how this got so popular  But those with huskies I'll be using a lot of your photos after the other commissions ^_^ xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Really quick block colouring -- nowhere near done yet ^_^









@Dally Banjo - have you a preference for background colour?


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Really quick block colouring -- nowhere near done yet ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @Dally Banjo - have you a preference for background colour?


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: Brilliant


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

what colour do you want the background to be? x


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> what colour do you want the background to be? x


Oooooooooooooooooo errrrrrrrr dont know  I'l leave that up to you


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

If you think of something let me know ^_^ I can do something plain, fancy, sparkles or anything you want.


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> If you think of something let me know ^_^ I can do something plain, fancy, sparkles or anything you want.


Probably best with somthing plainish with them being spotty huskys


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Haha -- okay  I was thinking maybe a amber or rose coloured background? I'm not sure what you want ^_^


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Haha -- okay  I was thinking maybe a amber or rose coloured background? I'm not sure what you want ^_^


Rose sounds good :thumbup:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Rose it is then ^_^ The eyes of your doggies are quite hard to see -- so sorry if I don't paint them well  xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Rose it is then ^_^ The eyes of your doggies are quite hard to see -- so sorry if I don't paint them well  xxxx


 Sorry they are dark brown amongst the black eyeliner


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Hehe okay -- I haven't got round to painting their eyes yet but I shall keep that in mind ^_^


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Little bit of an update:


----------



## huskylover23

Wow that picture is lovely hun xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Thankyou -- still not finished yet ^_^ xxxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> Little bit of an update:


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: They look great in pink


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

hehe  xxxx


----------



## Balto-x

xXhayleyroxX said:


> I shall  What I usually do is post works in progress, and hopefully I'll have one tonight or tomorrow for you's to see.


Hey I have a Alaskan malamute pup 10 weeks which u can draw if you like for your book  I would love a copy u r very talented xx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Malamutes would be more than suitable for my book ^_^ Send me a photo you want painted xxxx


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

sorry for the lack of update and new material -- I've been so busy its unreal! I've started an artwork for my book where my character Luna is bending down to stroke Shadow the husky -- so if you have any photos of your husky or malamute lying down or rolling over for a cuddle -- please post! I want to get it finished tonight.


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> sorry for the lack of update and new material -- I've been so busy its unreal! I've started an artwork for my book where my character Luna is bending down to stroke Shadow the husky -- so if you have any photos of your husky or malamute lying down or rolling over for a cuddle -- please post! I want to get it finished tonight.


dont know if theyre suitable but heres a few for you to trawl through Hayley


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

thanks so much sweetie! Any of those would be sufficient!
This is a quick sketch of Luna -- I'll need to rub a bit of her out to add the husky in but when Its finished it should look cute ^_^


----------



## noushka05

xXhayleyroxX said:


> thanks so much sweetie! Any of those would be sufficient!
> This is a quick sketch of Luna -- I'll need to rub a bit of her out to add the husky in but when Its finished it should look cute ^_^


oh that is Brilliant Hayley:thumbup: i keep saying it but you really are so talented xxx


----------



## Shazach

Only just seen this threads - these are fantastic!!!

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sh x


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> thanks so much sweetie! Any of those would be sufficient!
> This is a quick sketch of Luna -- I'll need to rub a bit of her out to add the husky in but when Its finished it should look cute ^_^


Cant wait to see it finished :thumbup:

Noush your dogs are just :001_wub: these two were playing with one today at the beach along with two lovely Rotties with tails great fun had by all :thumbup:


----------



## noushka05

Shazach said:


> Only just seen this threads - these are fantastic!!!
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> Sh x


ello lovely theyre Amazing arnt they!:thumbup:



Dally Banjo said:


> Cant wait to see it finished :thumbup:
> 
> Noush your dogs are just :001_wub: these two were playing with one today at the beach along with two lovely Rotties with tails great fun had by all :thumbup:


aw thank you

sounds like they all had a great time....i really wish we lived near a beach:yesnod:


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

you are all so kind! <3

I haven't forgotten about all the doggies I'm supposed to be painting -- I'll try and finish the dalmations tomorrow xxxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

xXhayleyroxX said:


> you are all so kind! <3
> 
> I haven't forgotten about all the doggies I'm supposed to be painting -- I'll try and finish the dalmations tomorrow xxxx


:thumbup: no rush  x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

So he might not be a dog but I drew one of my rats, Jobi, for my assignment and I thought I'd post him here:


----------



## noushka05

aw its brilliant well done! :thumbup: by the way hes a very handsome Ratty and i love his name


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

aww thanks! Yeah he's a handsome little darling. His brothers are called Josh and Eli x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

Sorry its been so long  This is the best I could do with the dalmations. I made 2 versions incase you didn't like the pawprint blanket.


















xxx


----------



## Dally Banjo

WOW Brilliant :thumbup: amazing eyes :thumbup: just love it :thumbup: Thank you very, very, very, much  x


----------



## xXhayleyroxX

I'm glad you like -- you have such pretty dogs ^_^ xxxx


----------

